# General baler questions



## Ketchup-SwMo (Apr 21, 2013)

Hello everyone,
New member but have been lurking for a while..i have a few questions i hoping to get opinions on.

1st: what lube or oil do you use on your baler chains, pivot points, etc.?
2nd: what tire pressure do you run in your rear ballast tractor tires?.. My ballast tires are 16.9-30.

Wonderful site and enjoy reading others opinions...Jerry in S/W Missouri


----------



## herdsman (Jun 7, 2012)

For the chains, try motorcycle chain lube. Pins and such get a squirt of motor oil.

Loaded rears are usually in the 12-20 psi range...


----------



## PMA (Oct 20, 2008)

I use graphite in the spray can, called chain and bar lube. Not as messy


----------

